# Mein interessantes Teichmodell :-) aber jetzt kommen die Algen :-(



## elfchen66 (30. Apr. 2012)

Ich habe Probleme mit der Algenbildung in meinen Teich. Dazu folgendes: Ich habe einen Folienteich (Folienstärke 1,5 mm) gebaut als sog. Planschbecken für mich und meinen Hund, da mein Hund so gerne badet, es bei uns aber überall verboten ist. In dem Teich sollen deshalb auch keine Fische oder Pflanzen. Der Teich ist an der tiefsten Stelle 1,10 m (habe Stufen eingebaut, das der Hund gut rein und raus kommt). Er ist ca. 3 m breit und 6 m lang. Von der Technik her ist er ausgestattet mit einer Filter- und Bachlaufpumpe mit einer Leistung von 95 W und einem Druckfilter für Teiche bis 10000 l Wasser und einer UVC-Lampe mit   11 Watt. Vierzehn Tage nach Einlassen des Wassers in den Teich habe ich nun grünes Wasser und lauter Fadenalgen und das trotz Gabe von Starterbakterien und der ganzen Technik. Natürlich ist mir bewusst, das das Wasser im Teich nicht so klar wie in einem Pool sein kann, aber in einer Algenbrühe will ich auch nicht schwimmen. Ihr fragt, warum eigentlich nicht gleich ein Pool? Dazu gab es mehrere Gründe: 1. finanziell nicht möglich 2. passt sich mit dem Bachlauf besser ins Gartenbild ein 3. wollte nicht chloren, da es nicht gut für den Hund ist 4. die individuelle Gestaltung des Teiches war einfach zu handhaben 5. im übrigen ein Schwimmteich mit Regenerationszone ging auch nicht, da der Garten viel zu klein ist. Was mach ich aber jetzt mit dem grünen Wasser und den ekligen Algen? Habe auch schon Algenvernichter reingeschüttet, aber wie sieht es den generel aus mit der Pflege eines solchen Teiches aus? Soll ich Sauerstofftabletten (wie bei einem Pool) nehmen, oder etwas das den Phosphatgehalt des Wassers reduziert, dann wie oft, wie viel usw. Hab in den Foren auch schon gelesen, das sich das biologische Gleichgewicht des Teiches erst einpendeln muss, nur bei mir gibt es ja kein biologisches Gleichgewicht. Was könnt ihr mir den für Tipps geben?


----------



## Moonlight (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein interessantes Teichmodell  aber jetzt kommen die Algen :-(*

Hallo und herzlich Willkommen,

Da kannst Du reinschütten bis es ein Chemikalienbecken ist ... aber das Wasser wirst Du ohne Pflanzen nicht klar bekommen.
In jedem Wasser, auch in Leitungswasser/Regenwasser, gibt es Nährstoffe und wenn keine Pflanzen da sind, die diese Nährstoffe vertilgen, bilden sich eben Algen die das tun.

Also entweder Du wirst weiter eine Algenbrühe haben (auch mit den so hochgelobten Mittelchen) oder aber Du setzt Pflanzen rein. Eine andere Alternative gibt es nicht.

Stell doch mal paar Bildchen ein, vielleicht finden wir eine Ecke wo die Pflanzen wachsen können.

Mandy


----------



## Eugen (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein interessantes Teichmodell  aber jetzt kommen die Algen :-(*

Tja Elfchen,du suchst die "eierlegende Wollmilchsau" 
Aber die hat leider noch niemand gefunden.

Ich seh hier nur 2 Alternativen:
1. Pflanzen pflanzen,dann hast du vll. im nächsten Jahr algenfreies Wasser
oder
2. Chemie ( = Algenvernichter,Chlor,Pool-Tabletten, uam)

Einfach ein Loch voll Wasser, in welches dann auch noch durch Badegäste Nährstoffeintrag erfolgt,wird niee algenfrei werden.


----------



## elfchen66 (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein interessantes Teichmodell  aber jetzt kommen die Algen :-(*

Hallo Moonlight, werde mal den Teich fotografieren und dann die Bilder hoch laden. Nur mit Pflanzen in den Teich wird es knapp. Ein Pool ist aber doch auch klar und das ohne Pflanzen. Dachte deshalb, wenn ich die Teichtechnik mit Poolchemikalien (kein Chlor, sondern evtl. mit Sauerstofftabletten) mische, dann wird das. Der "Teichspezialist" der uns das ganze teure Teichzeug verkauft hatte (Folie, Vlies, Pumpen usw.) meinte das müsse so klappen wie wir uns das vorstellen, verkaufte uns noch Algenmittel.  Rief ihn auch an, weil das Wasser jetzt schon grün ist und er war ganz überrascht (tat auf alle Fälle) so. Ich habe für alles ca. 1500 € ausgegeben, von der Heidenarbeit (Teichloch ausbuddeln usw.) ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Joerg (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein interessantes Teichmodell  aber jetzt kommen die Algen :-(*

Wenn du nur drin baaden willst, würde noch eine Anreicherung mit Kupfer was bringen.
Ohne entsprechende Filterung, die überschüssige Nährstoffe rausholt, ist das aber ein ständiger Kampf.
Das Phosphat im Teich ließe sich möglicherweise auch noch reduzieren.

Kannst du deinen Bachlauf denn nicht wenigstens mit vielen Pflanzen bestücken?
Das grüne Wasser und Fadenalgen sind aber nicht gefährlich. 

Ich würde in eine Ecke Unterwasserpflanzen wie __ Hornkraut oder __ Wasserpest einbringen,
zusätzlich Schwimmpflanzen. Beides ist kaum Aufwand und hält das Wasser klar ohne Chemie.


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (30. Apr. 2012)

1. (Unter)Wasserpflanzen
2. Geduld 
3. Lesen (vor allem hier im Forum )
4. Auf keinen Fall Chemie
Das wird schon. Aber es braucht 2 bis 3 Jahre. Kopf hoch 


LG R@iner
[ sent by iPhone ]


----------



## Moonlight (1. Mai 2012)

Bitte bilder !!! Vom teich und der näheren umgebung.


----------



## maxel (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mein interessantes Teichmodell  aber jetzt kommen die Algen :-(*

Bei mir werden die Unterwasserpflanzen immer weg gefressen.


----------



## elfchen66 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mein interessantes Teichmodell  aber jetzt kommen die Algen :-(*

So, habe es jetzt mal geschafft ein paar Bilder von meinem Teich hochzuladen. War gestern noch im Bauhaus. Der Teichexperte dort verkaufte mir ein paar Mittelchen und meinte, damit wäre mein Teich in 14 Tagen wieder klar. Die Sachen sollte ich dann wie folgt anwenden: 1. Tag Söll Filterstarterbakterien in den Filter schütten und Söll Teichfit in den Teich rein. 2. Tag Algosol und am 3. Tag Söll Fadenalgenvernichter. Dann sprach ich noch beim Gassi gehen mit verschiedenen Leuten über mein Teichproblem, der eine meinte 25 kg Salztabletten 
rein, ein anderer ich solle ne Sandfilteranlage kaufen, weil ich ja eher nen Pool hätte. Nur 350 € woher nehmen, wenn nicht stehlen? Meine finanziellen Mittel sind langsam auch erschöpft. Jeder sagt irgendwas anderes! Ein Bekannter nahm den Filter auseinander und der war schon ganz grün. Die Wände und der Boden des Teiches ist übrigens auch belegt mit grüner Schicht. Ist doch echt zum k..... Da hab ich mir so viel Mühe gegeben....


----------



## katja (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mein interessantes Teichmodell  aber jetzt kommen die Algen :-(*

och nee, oder? alle sagen dir "keine mittelchen" und doch hast du dir alles mögliche andrehen lassen


----------



## Schwabenteich (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mein interessantes Teichmodell  aber jetzt kommen die Algen :-(*

Algen wachsen überall - deshalb ist der Aquarianer auch einen guten Teil seines Hobbys nur mit Scheibenputzen beschäftigt  und ein Aquarium ist meist ziemlich gut bepflanzt. Man muss eben mit den Dingern leben. Wenn man das nicht kann oder will, dann muss man geistig weg vom Konzept "Teich" hin zum Konzept "Pool" und seine Badestelle mit der entsprechenden Technik und Chemie ausstatten. Um Dir schon vorher jede Illusion zu rauben: einen großen Teil der Zeit ist der Poolbesitzer mit Wänden schrubben beschäftigt (die Algen, was sonst...) Der Tipp mit der Sandfilteranlage war da garnicht verkehrt.

Gruß

Christine


----------



## koifischfan (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mein interessantes Teichmodell  aber jetzt kommen die Algen :-(*



> Algen wachsen überall - deshalb ist der Aquarianer auch einen guten Teil seines Hobbys nur mit Scheibenputzen beschäftigt  und ein Aquarium ist meist ziemlich gut bepflanzt.


Veto, dann wird zu viel gefüttert. Es ist genau das Gleiche wie im Teich.
In meinen Aquarium 200l Mattenfilter in einer Ecke und alle drei Tage füttern. Es sind nur unbedeutende Algen am Fenster. Da wird einmal im Monat drübergewischt.


----------



## Moonlight (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mein interessantes Teichmodell  aber jetzt kommen die Algen :-(*

Der teich sieht so toll aus . . . und du kippst kram rein  aber einen aspekt hatte da jemand bei der gassirunde schon angesprochen. pool. . . .also entweder teich oder pool. entscheidest du dich für pool, wird dir nichts weiter übrig bleiben als eine sandfilteranlage und poolchemie zu kaufen. finde ich aber eigentlich zu schade . . . aus dem teich kann was noch schickeres werden. und zwar mit paar pflanzen.


----------



## elfchen66 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mein interessantes Teichmodell  aber jetzt kommen die Algen :-(*

Aber da steht doch was von Mikroorganismen und Bakterien drauf. Das ist doch keine Chemie oder? Der Typ im Bauhaus hat extra gesagt, das das Zeugs nicht schädlich ist sondern biologisch, im Gegensatz zu Chlor. Sorry, wenn ich so doof bin, aber ich hab da halt keine Ahnung und lass mich deshalb bequatschen


----------



## elfchen66 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mein interessantes Teichmodell  aber jetzt kommen die Algen :-(*

gell Moonlight die Teichanlage ist mir doch wirklich gut gelungen . Hab das ganz alleine mit meinem Freund gemacht. Der ist allerdings ganz plötzlich gestorben und jetzt stehe ich halt alleine da. Deshalb bin ich auch etwas verzweifelt und überfordert mit dem Teich und lass mir halt alles mögliche aufschwatzen.


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mein interessantes Teichmodell  aber jetzt kommen die Algen :-(*



> aber ich hab da halt keine Ahnung und lass mich deshalb bequatschen



Deshalb gibt ja uns hier und das toll Forum   (und wir machen das ganz uneigennützig und ohne etwas daran verdienen zu wollen - Stichwort Baumarktmitarbeiter ...). Egal, was auf den Packungen steht oder was der „Fach“Verkäufer sagt: Wenn Du einmal damit anfängst, setzt Du eine Spirale in Gang, die immer mehr Mittel erfordert, da der Teich noch mehr aus dem Gleichgewicht gebracht wird und keine Chance hat, sich selbst zu regulieren. 

Es ist natürlich Deine Entscheidung, was Du mit Deinem Teich machst: Chemie oder andere Mittelchen reinkippen, Filter etc. installieren und viel Geld ausgeben. Oder aber einfach mal der Natur etwas Zeit geben und ihr mit natürlichen (!) Mittel unter die Arme greifen - sprich: ausreichend nährstoffzehrende (Unterwasser) Pflanzen einsetzen und Geduld haben.

Ansonsten muss ich mich wieder einmal wiederholen und die grundsätzliche Frage stellen: Willst Du einen Teich oder eine (sterilen) Pool? Teich = Natur mit allen Konsequenzen (also auch mal kein glasklares Wasser, auch mal Fadenalgen & Co.). Dafür aber extrem viel Leben in allen Größenordnungen.

Nochmals: Ohne Geduld geht gar nichts. Beispiel gefällig? Mein Teich geht jetzt ins dritte Jahr. Ich hatte letztes Jahr noch eimerweise Fadenalgen (dafür aber glasklares Wasser). Habe nichts gemacht, außer die Algen raus gefischt. Dieses Jahr: bis jetzt keine einzige Fadealge. Ich kann zwar nicht bis zum Grund sehen (Sichtweite rund 50 cm), aber das stört mich überhaupt nicht. 

Also, hüpfe nicht ständig zwischen Ratschlägen und Meinungen hin und her, sondern überlege Dir, was DU willst. Und dann handle konsequent danach und lass Dir und dem Teich Zeit. Er hat es verdient, denn er ist wirklich sehr schön angelegt.


----------



## Schwabenteich (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mein interessantes Teichmodell  aber jetzt kommen die Algen :-(*



koifischfan schrieb:


> Veto, dann wird zu viel gefüttert. Es ist genau das Gleiche wie im Teich.
> In meinen Aquarium 200l Mattenfilter in einer Ecke und alle drei Tage füttern. Es sind nur unbedeutende Algen am Fenster. Da wird einmal im Monat drübergewischt.



Ich sagte nicht, dass man ständig Scheiben putzen muss (sonst hätte ich das Hobby schon längst an den Nagel gehängt) Kern meiner Aussage war, dass Algen eben immer dazu gehören, wenn man es mit naturbelassenem Wasser zu tun hat. 

@elfchen: die Filterbakterien sind nicht schädlich - leider bringen sie auch rein garnichts. Angeblich sollen sie das Wachstum der Filterbakterien beschleunigen bzw. sind es  "echte" Filterbakterien. Wir hatten die mal als Dreingabe für einen reklamierten Aquarienfilter bekommen - eine Beschleunigung der Einlaufphase konnten wir nicht entdecken..

Da Du keinen Bodengrund im Teich hast, fehlt es Dir an Besiedlungsfläche für die Bakterien, die für die Wasserfilterung zuständig sind. Ein Filter alleine reicht nicht aus, um für das biologische Gleichgewicht im Teich zu sorgen. Auch ein Schwimmteich braucht eine Regenerationszone, in der durch Bodengrund und Pflanzen das biologische Gleichgewicht im Wasser wieder hergestellt wird.

Gruß

Christine


----------



## elfchen66 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mein interessantes Teichmodell  aber jetzt kommen die Algen :-(*

So, habe mich nun entschlossen eine Sandfilteranlage zu kaufen. Hat ja alles sonst keinen Sinn. Werde den Teich jetzt erstmal auspumpen und gründlich sauber machen. Leider hat uns der Teichverkäufer damals falsch beraten. Er meinte ja mit Teichfilter und UVC-Lampe gibt es keine Algen. Hauptsache der hat sein Zeugs verkauft. Naja, kann man jetzt auch nix mehr ändern. Mit der Poolchemie werde ich mich auch im Rahmen halten und nicht chloren sondern mit Sauerstoff arbeiten. Hätten wir vorher gewußt, das es auch so geht, hätten wir etwas anders gehandelt. Aber mein Pool-Teich sieht auch als reiner Pool besser aus als die anderen genormten Pools und ist auch schöner für die Landschaft. Hoffe nur das die Teichfolie (1,5 mm) die Poolchemie verträgt. Müßte sie aber, oder?

Ich habe im übrigen die vom Bauhausmitarbeiter empfohlenen Algenmittelchen wieder zurück gebracht. Bringt ja nach euren Angaben eh nicht viel und da ich jetzt eh umdisponiere brauche ich ja andere Sachen. B

Bin nur nach wie vor von dem Teichverkäufer bitter enttäuscht. Komme mir total vera...... von dem vor. Haben dem echt geglaubt das das alles klappt - ein Teich ohne Pflanzen, Fische und Algen....


----------



## Moonlight (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mein interessantes Teichmodell  aber jetzt kommen die Algen :-(*

Also hast Du Dich für einen Pool entschieden ... 

Nun wissen wir in welche Richtung die nächste Beratung gehen muß ... 

Was für eine Sandfilteranlage willst Du kaufen? Nimm eine die ausreichend dimensioniert ist.
Wir haben so eine Ahnliche an unserem 8000l Pool ... mit 6Wege Ventil und einer 7500er Pumpe.

http://www.profi-poolwelt.de/Sandfi...e/Sandfilteranlage-ProSand-X6-Sandfilter.html

Mandy


----------



## Digicat (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mein interessantes Teichmodell  aber jetzt kommen die Algen :-(*

Servus Elfchen

Herzlich Willkommen

Ob Pool oder Teich, beides braucht Pflege ...

Die Sandfilteranlage gehört jährlich mit neuen Sand befüllt (vorher natürlich der Alte entsorgt).
Die Wände algenfrei gehalten, eventuell mit Poolroboter ...
Chemie regelmäßig nachdosiert ...

Noch eine Frage:
Skimmer, Bodenablaß und Einströmdüsen vorhanden für das Ventil bei der Sandfilteranlage vorhanden ?
Technikschacht für die Filteranlage und deren Anschlüsse vorhanden (auch Strom), wegen der Frostsicherheit tiefer als 80cm Oberkante Filteranlage ?

Dein Teich gefällt mir.

Hast sehr schön angelegt.

Schade das du keine Pflanzzonen angelegt hast ...


----------



## Einstein (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mein interessantes Teichmodell  aber jetzt kommen die Algen :-(*

Hallo Elfchen, ich hatte auch das Problem.
Nach langem suchen habe ich ein Mittel gefunden durch einen Koizüchter.
Es heisst Wasserfloh Fadenalgenvernichter.
Hier bekommst Du es.   http://www.hygi.de/wasserfloh_fadenalgenschutz,pd,2558,24424.html


LG Eddi


----------



## twmemphis (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mein interessantes Teichmodell  aber jetzt kommen die Algen :-(*

Naja, das hier zum Inhaltsstoff:

N-(1,1-Dimethylethyl)-N'-ethyl-6-methoxy-1,3,5-triazin-2,4-diamin

R-Sätze Betriebsanweisung:
R22:Gesundheitsschädlich beim Verschlucken.
R50/53:Sehr giftig für Wasserorganismen, kann in Gewässern längerfristig schädliche Wirkungen haben.
S-Sätze Betriebsanweisung:
S60ieses Produkt und sein Behälter sind als gefährlicher Abfall zu entsorgen.
S61:Freisetzung in die Umwelt vermeiden. Besondere Anweisungen einholen/Sicherheitsdatenblatt zu Rate ziehen.


----------



## Schwabenteich (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mein interessantes Teichmodell  aber jetzt kommen die Algen :-(*

Zusammengefasst heisst das wohl: nach Einsatz des Mittels hat man keinerlei Probleme mehr mit Organismen jeglicher Art 

Gruß

Christine


----------



## twmemphis (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mein interessantes Teichmodell  aber jetzt kommen die Algen :-(*

Ach und Söll Fadenalgenvernichter ist OK, das ist eigentlich nur Wasserstoffperoxyd, aber dank Markennamen teuer verkauft.
Beim Chemiehandel24 kannst Du 30 Liter reinstes H2O2 (= Wasserstoffperoxyd) mit 35% zu etwa 70 Euro kaufen. Das ist etwa ein 50-tel des Preises von Söll, aber es gibt halt leider nur diese großen Kanister. Macht ja nichts, dann hat man Vorrat.

Davon ca 1 liter pro 10000l zugeben und Dein Teich bekommt einen kleinen Sauerstoff-Flash, der die Fadenalgen vernichtet, aber sonst völlig harmlos ist. Übrig bleibt einfach nur Wasser.

Problem: die Algen werden wieder zu Nährstoffen und diese wieder zu Algen, also vorher ordentlich abfischen!
Gruß,
Thorsten


----------



## Bambus Mami (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mein interessantes Teichmodell  aber jetzt kommen die Algen :-(*

Liebes Elfchen!

Dein Pool schaut doch nett aus!
Jetzt warte mal. Unser Pool stauch nach 2 Wochen komplett grün geworden (und Schwimmen waren wir trotzdem - Naturpool eben ;-) ). Nach ca. 3 Tagen hatten die Algen die ganzen Phosphate aufgebraucht und das Wasser wurde klar. Die tote Algen Biomasse sank auf den Boden - wird als Mulm bezeichnet - uns da haben wir es dann abgesaugt. Im Frühjahr hatten wir auch Fadenalgen. Ich schrubb sie ab und keschere hinterher...

Kopf hoch!!!
Bambus Mami


----------

